# Making sinkers ?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Thinking of making my own sinkers. Want to share what kind of kit you have, cost for kit, lead etc. Thanks.


----------



## tylerd1994 (May 11, 2009)

You need molds which are the most expensive part. Do it molds are $40-50 each. If you go on eBay you can get palmer molds for pretty cheap sometimes $15-20. You can source lead online for its current price. Sometimes you can get old wheel weights from scrap yards or tire places. Then you need a heat source. The lee pots are nice but around $50-60


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

I pour alot of jigs , and sinkers. Like tylerd1994 stated, the initial costs, set you back pretty good. Lead , also ,is getting more expensive. Electric to run melting pot,and any inserts you might need. I believe, unless your going to get into it to sell, you'd be better off, buying sinkers.....!


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Mrwiggler said:


> I pour alot of jigs , and sinkers. Like tylerd1994 stated, the initial costs, set you back pretty good. Lead , also ,is getting more expensive. Electric to run melting pot,and any inserts you might need. I believe, unless your going to get into it to sell, you'd be better off, buying sinkers.....!


X2 there Mrwiggler ... I used to pour some of my own with a couple buds of mine, we'd get the wheel weights and whatever we could find to make them ... I have one of the electric pots but it was easier to use propane and an old pan to melt it in ... but after all the hassles it's much easier to just buy them ... if you go to the right flea markets they're downright cheap ... like has been pointed out, you have a lot invested, you have to make a lot of sinkers to make that back


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

It's only worth it if you use alot of a certain style or can not purchase the item with the components that you want.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> It's only worth it if you use alot of a certain style or can not purchase the item with the components that you want.


I agree. Also maybe if you have an abundant source of cheap or free lead and sell them.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

if you have an abundance of free lead, sell it and buy sinkers ...


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

baitguy said:


> if you have an abundance of free lead, sell it and buy sinkers ...


I have a pile of lead from old waterlines. Lead is a royal pain to get these days. Plan on keeping it for the pile of molds that I currently own.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I use a big propane burner and an old 6 quart cast iron pot. Making 6/8 ounce river sinkers the lead goes quick!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Pete, I got some molds you can barrow, or just come to my house and we can fire up the pots, I have the flat bank sinker molds in 2-3-4-5 and 6-8 oz they are what I use the most times then I buy whatever else I want. I also have a cannonball mold for bumping weights, its 1-2-3-4- oz


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I use a 10# lee lead melting pot for pouring my sinkers. I have used a propane burner and a pot before, and the lee pot is well worth the 65.00 that they cost on ebay. I just started out pouring jigs for fishing the Maumee and the east fork of the obey river at dale hollow. then I bought a mold to pour barrel sinkers for salt water fishing. then I bought a no roll sinker mold for salt water fishing. I've paid for my pot and molds several times over by pouring my own stuff. I have my lead that I gathered up over the yrs so the lead didn't cost me anything. if you have a good supply of lead and plan on pouring for a few yrs its worth the investment. if you use barrel sinkers or no roll sinkers the cost adds up in a hurry if you buy them. if you invest in a pot and molds and have lead you'll pay for them in no time.
sherman


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the offer mark. I'll be seeing you, and figure out something.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you can check with any and all of the local tire shops in your area and see if they'll let you have there old tire weights. some will just give them to you. tire weights works good for most sinkers. but I like soft lead myself for pouring sinkers that has holes through them. the pins just comes out much easier. and I like soft lead for split shot sinkers. you can check out recycle places for scrap lead. you can find lead on ebay for a little over 1.00 a pound. sometimes you can get it for 1.00 a pound. and a lot of time you can get lead from other ogf members at a great price. just post lead wanted. some guys will sell a set amount for a good price. and shipping isn't that high. they can ship up to 70 lbs in a priority shipping box for a low flat rate at the post office.
sherman


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

If you use tire weights, or other lead mixes, most of the junk will float to the top and you can scrape it off and out with a spoon. I prefer to "clean" the lead like that and pour it into ingot molds for later use.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

All depends on how many you need if its just for your fishing needs I would try to pair up with a buddy that already has the molds and pot just take your lead and go make sinkers .Dont know your location but I have a pot and 3 molds 1 is a no-roll 1-3 oz and 1 bank sinker 1-5 oz and a flat sinker 3/8 - 1 oz I think it is Im in Nelsonville if your interested just bring your lead


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Stopped by local/ big name tire shop and was told they haven't used lead wheel weights in a long time. Use magnesium now. So much for getting free lead. LOL


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

pete I recently came across a whole bunch of lead, enough we can melt you whatever you want, get ahold of me and we can spend a couple hours melting and youll be set a for a years or 3 .
Salmonid


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

When I was a kid Dad & I use to melt the lead and use a spoon to make our sinkers make any size you want just use a bigger spoon


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Salmonid said:


> pete I recently came across a whole bunch of lead, enough we can melt you whatever you want, get ahold of me and we can spend a couple hours melting and youll be set a for a years or 3 .
> Salmonid


your not going to beat the offer by salmonid.

I have some soft lead that I made into anchors back when I worked at a wire mill. I took a coffee can and cut the bottom off then put a I-bolt in the center and filled with lead. I also took a pie pan and did the same thing. i'd say the coffee can weighs somewhere between 20# and 30# and the pie pan weighs between 30# and 50#. i'd have to weigh them to be sure. but i'll take 1.00 per lb plus shipping. I can ship up to 70# priority mail for under 20.00. pm me if your interested in them. i'll have to cut the I-bolts off to ship them. then you can just heat the pans to melt the lead.
sherman


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

slimdaddy45 said:


> When I was a kid Dad & I use to melt the lead and use a spoon to make our sinkers make any size you want just use a bigger spoon


my dad did the same thing, used a propane torch and melted it right in the spoon. He also used paddle bits and drilled into wood and poured right into the wood and inserted a tightly bent piece of clothes hanger for the line point. Damn I'm getting old that was over 30 years ago..lol


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

back when I first started pouring jigs and sinkers I used an old pan to melt my lead. then I used an old metal soup ladle with the little pour spouts on the side to pour the lead. worked out good until I invested in a lee 10# lead pot. it got busted and I bought the 20# pot, but didn't like it. so I sold it and bought another 10# pot. and I've been using it for some time.
sherman


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

33highland said:


> my dad did the same thing, used a propane torch and melted it right in the spoon. He also used paddle bits and drilled into wood and poured right into the wood and inserted a tightly bent piece of clothes hanger for the line point. Damn I'm getting old that was over 30 years ago..lol


I made a no roll mold in a piece of wood since my Do it mold only goes to 3oz so I took a piece of wood placed a 4-5-6 oz on it drew a line around it and milled it out to the right thickness and cut a slot for the pin in it they didnt turn out to bad they dont have to be perfect for a sinker


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have been pouring my own jigs and sinkers for quite a few years. I have a 2 burner propane stove that I use for canning that works very well for melting lead. I have a lot of lead that I have accumulated over the years, most of which was free. I got 2 used pots and a ladle on Ebay for a very good price. Sometimes you can find some pretty good deals on molds on Ebay or even here on OGF marketplace. I also pour my own bottom bouncers. I use a egg sinker mold and piano wire. I have been doing this long enough that my molds have more than paid for themselves.


----------

